# Antibiotics?



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you guys get your antibiotics with out a prescription ?


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Most people seem to get pet antibiotics. Do plenty of research first to make sure you know what you are getting, what it is used for, what the dosage and time frame is, when not to give it, and all of its side effects. Also be prepared to verify that nobody that is getting it is allergic to it. These are all steps taken by your doctor and pharmacy now. You must be even more vigilant.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Found some info: 
Penicillin
Penicillin is an antibiotic in the penicillin group of drugs. It fights bacteria in your body.
Penicillin is used to treat many different types of infections caused by bacteria, such as ear infections, urinary tract infections, septicemia, meningitis, intra-abdominal infection, gonorrhea, syphilis, pneumonia, respiratory infections, ear, nose and throat infections, skin and soft tissue infections.
More information can be found here, including side effects, allergic reactions, etc.
Veterinarian Equivalent: 250mg Fish Pen and 500mg Fish Pen Forte
Amoxicillin
A penicillin antibiotic. It fights bacteria in your body.
Amoxicillin is used to treat many different types of infections caused by bacteria, such as ear infections, bladder infections, pneumonia, gonorrhea, and E. coli or salmonella infection.
More information can be found here, including side effects, allergic reactions, etc.
Veterinarian Equivalent: 250mg Fish Mox (for children) and 500mg Fish Mox Forte (for adults).
Ciprofloxacin, or Cipro
Ciprofloxacin is an antibiotic in a group of drugs called fluoroquinolones. It is used as a potent, broad-spectrum antibiotic to fight bacteria in the body.
It may also be used to prevent or slow anthrax after exposure.
More information can be found here, including side effects, allergic reactions, etc.
Veterinarian Equivalent: 500mg Fish Flox Forte
Cephalexin, or Keflex
Cephalexin is in a group of drugs called cephalosporin antibiotics. Keflex fights bacteria in the body.
Keflex is used to treat infections caused by bacteria, including upper respiratory infections, ear infections, skin infections, urinary tract infections, tooth and mouth infections.
More information can be found here, including side effects, allergic reactions, etc.
Veterinarian Equivalent: 250mg Fish Flex and 500mg Fish Flex Forte
Doxycycline
Doxycycline is a tetracycline antibiotic. It fights bacteria in the body. It may be substituted in place of penicillin to treat common infections in those people who are allergic to that particular drug.
Doxycycline is used to treat many different bacterial infections, such as urinary tract infections, acne, gonorrhea, and chlamydia, Lyme disease or tick bite infections, anthrax infections, cholera, periodontitis (gum disease), and others.
Exercise caution with expired Doxycycline / tetracycline and -cycline medications. There has been some documentation of liver damage and some have even labeled it toxic if used past the expiration date. However, Doxycycline provides a great alternative to penicillin medications for those who are allergic.
More information can be found here, including side effects, allergic reactions, etc.
Veterinarian Equivalent: 100mg Bird Biotic
DOSAGES AND NOTES REGARDING VETERINARY DRUGS

Joseph Alton, MD, is a medical doctor and Fellow of the American College of Surgeons and the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology. He is also a prepper, and writes:
"These antibiotics are used at specific doses for specific illnesses; the exact dosage of each and every medication is beyond the scope of this [article]. Suffice it to say that most penicillin and cephalosporin (Keflex and other cephalexin) medications are taken at 500mg dosages, 3-4 times a day for adults, and 250mg dosages for children, whereas Metronidazole (250mg) and Doxycycline (100mg) are taken twice a day.
It's important to have as much information as possible on medications that you plan to store for times of trouble, so consider purchasing a hard copy of the latest Physician's Desk Reference. This book comes out yearly and has just about every bit of information that exists on a particular medication, including those that do not require prescription. Indications, dosage, risks, and side effects are all listed."
In Closing
Dr. Alton ends with a great reminder regarding the state of affairs that we might one day find ourselves in:
"If we ever find ourselves without modern medical care, we will have to improvise medical strategies that we perhaps might be reluctant to consider today. Without hospitals, it will be up to the [field] medic to treat infections. That responsibility will be difficult to carry out without the weapons to fight disease, such as antibiotics.
Alternative therapies should be looked at carefully, as well. Honey and garlic have known antibacterial actions, as do a number of herbs and essential oils. Be sure to integrate all medical options, traditional and alternative, and use every tool at your disposal to keep your community healthy."

I urge you to verify and check all medications that you order with a reputable pill identification book or website in order to make sure you truly receive what you ordered.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought this was good.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I went on the Thomas Laboratories and added up all the ones he suggests and it all came to a little over 200 dollars ..... Not to bad if it keeps a while.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.alldaychemist.com

These people ask for a prescription but if you don't put one in, they sell it to you anyway. They are very reasonably priced but shipping is $25 for whatever you order. Just get your money's worth. They are also going up on their prices & the gov is cracking down on us Americans being able to buy any kind of meds from other countries. Get them while you can.
Also there was a study done in the last few years by the military on how long antibiotics were still good. Most of them were good up to 10 years.
calvet is another source if you're going for pet meds. Google them.


----------

